# interesting find in the woods today! (fawn)



## foursaps (May 18, 2010)

My neighbor was working in the woods behind his house and he came across this!







he called me up to take a look at it and see if it was abandoned or sick. I went right over and found a not even a week old healthy fawn hiding in some undergrowth. it was about the size of a cat, i was amazed! i followed the doe's tracks, and she walked a ways away and turned into some thickets. i figure she was standing there watching us, and hopefully will be back for the fawn. I will check back up on it before sunset or tom. morning. 

some more pics ( it really didn't do much): these were taken with zoom, i really am not that close to it.


----------



## DANOAM (May 18, 2010)

Great pics! I came across one that size several years ago while weed-eating along a fence row. Just turned around and looked into the woods and there it was about 10 ft past the tree line.


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2010)

Very cool pics! It should be just fine. Mama leaves the fawns quite often to forage. I have walked past a few. Their biggest defense is that they have absolutely no sent for the first few weeks of their life. Along with the spots on their coats they are very hard for the predators to find. I imagine many folks have walked right by them without spotting them. A mature deer is even hard to spot just feet away in the woods if they hold fast. Many mature bucks will hold tight and let you just walk right by them. I have stopped on a few occasions when walking through the woods and had a mature buck bust out from behind me thinking that I had spotted it.

Anyway, even if something has happened to mama mature does will adopt orphaned fawns and even nurse them. Not to worry, let it be.


----------



## luvsaws (May 19, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## DJ4wd (May 19, 2010)

I agree with Tree MD, during bow season I've spotted more deer holding still then walking around. Over the years I have seen lots of shows on how deer and even other animals will adopt other kinds species.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> Very cool pics! It should be just fine. Mama leaves the fawns quite often to forage. I have walked past a few. Their biggest defense is that they have absolutely no sent for the first few weeks of their life. Along with the spots on their coats they are very hard for the predators to find. I imagine many folks have walked right by them without spotting them. A mature deer is even hard to spot just feet away in the woods if they hold fast. Many mature bucks will hold tight and let you just walk right by them. I have stopped on a few occasions when walking through the woods and had a mature buck bust out from behind me thinking that I had spotted it.
> 
> Anyway, even if something has happened to mama mature does will adopt orphaned fawns and even nurse them. Not to worry, let it be.



:agree2: A friend of mine is a State Wildlife Biologist... he said for the first week or so the mom only comes to feed the fawn a couple times a day. The fawn is much safer hiding then if it was trying too follow the mom around. It will probably be in the area a few days.


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 19, 2010)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 7oaks (May 19, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## arborjockey (May 19, 2010)

According to the P.E.T.A cook book their tasty:monkey:


----------



## ross_scott (May 22, 2010)

Great pics keep an eye on the little fella and if it looks hungry in the morning sneak it a nice warm bottle of milk


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2010)

I seem to remember something about the pattern of the spots, in rows it's a doe, uneven a boy buck.


----------



## lxt (May 22, 2010)

Nice pic`s, a few weeks ago me & my Girlfriend saw a baby fox...Boy their cute little buggers!!

Nature is pretty awesome!!!




LXT.............


----------



## tree md (May 22, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I seem to remember something about the pattern of the spots, in rows it's a doe, uneven a boy buck.



Good info!


----------



## foursaps (May 23, 2010)

well, the fawn was gone the next morning when i checked on it, so momma must have come back and moved him/her? i saw it again yesterday walking through the field behind the house with the mother, so it's still kicking! 

as far as the spots thing goes, then this one is a doe?


----------

